# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  منتجع وادي رم في الأردن: تحفة معمارية تجسد الاندماج بين الإنسان والطبيعة

## الوسادة

أقام الأردن مسابقة دولية لتصميم منتجع فاخر في وادي رم الذي يقع جنوب البلاد، وفازت في المسابقة شركة Oppenheim Architecture + Design التي قدمت هذا التصميم الاستثنائي:



يسمى وادي رم بوادي القمر أيضاً لتشابه تضاريسه بتضاريس القمر، لذا حرصت الشركة على الاستفادة القصوى من الطبيعة من خلال حفر غرف المنتجع في صخور المكان كما تشاهدون في الصور!!




سيضم المنتجع الفاخر نُزُلاً خاصة يصل عددها لـ47 وحدة، وسيتم حفر جزء منها داخل الجبل بينما سيتم استخدام الأسمنت المخلوط بالرمل الأحمر من الطبيعة المحيطة بالمنتجع!



استوحى المصممون هذه الفكرة الغير تقليدية من بيوت البتراء المحفورة في الصخر، والتي تبعد عن مكان هذا الوادي بحوالي ساعة ونصف.



وتلاحظون كيف حرص المصممون على اندماج المنتجع مع الطبيعة المحيطة ليبدو وكأنه جزء منها!



هذا ويفترض أن يكتمل بناء المشروع في عام 2014. وهذه مجموعة أخرى من الصور:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

متل الخياااااااااااااال

حبيته كتير .. 

يسلمو وسادة على الصور اللي بجننوا

----------


## &روان&

ولا في الاحلام
عنجد رائع الله يطعمنا ونروح عليه
يسلمو وسادة

----------


## rand yanal

جد أنه تحفة ولا في الأحلام .. ياريت يتحقق ..  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

